# not getting power to the 4x4 actuator



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

OK so I did the kebc mod with the relay.I did this so i could use the parts out of the kebc actuator to fix my 4x4 actuator now that i have it ready to put it in i tested it and noticed that I am not getting power to the 4x4 Actuator. When you put it in 4x4 it lights up like it suppose to but I"m just not getting power to turn the 4x4 actuator. I need to fix this in a hurry so please give me your opinion


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

nathen53 said:


> OK so I did the kebc mod with the relay.I did this so i could use the parts out of the kebc actuator to fix my 4x4 actuator now that i have it ready to put it in i tested it and noticed that I am not getting power to the 4x4 Actuator. When you put it in 4x4 it lights up like it suppose to but I"m just not getting power to turn the 4x4 actuator. I need to fix this in a hurry so please give me your opinion


Remember that you have to be moving above 1/2mph and below 12 mpg for the actuator to work. I wonder if that means no power is sent below or above those speeds.


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

well thats what i thought but sometimes it would work and does the motor only spin one way cause when it did work i would spin while it was in 2x4 and nothing in 4x4


----------

